# My fifteen minutes



## markenki (Jun 21, 2013)

Blindfolded: http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com...a-touch-screen-mobile-phone-while-blindfolded

Sighted: http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com...t-message-(sms)-on-a-touchscreen-mobile-phone


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 21, 2013)

gratz man. I always wanted to know if correct spelling and sentence structure is judged to get this.

From someone that can type a word a min. on my phone *YOU ROCK!!*


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 21, 2013)

What phone did you use? Pretty cool man!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2013)

serious geek cred right there...gratz!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 22, 2013)

Impressive! What was the message?


----------



## jimbob (Jun 22, 2013)

Thats awesome! And a not so obsure record like so many others, hotly contested im sure! Hows your speed chopping?!?


----------



## markenki (Jun 22, 2013)

The text:
"The razor-toothed piranhas of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus are the most ferocious freshwater fish in the world. In reality they seldom attack a human."


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 22, 2013)

congratulations!! =D


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 22, 2013)

What was your time?....I didn't see it listed....ryan


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 22, 2013)

What phone and keyboard? Video?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;j7MIuZnrJOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j7MIuZnrJOY#![/video] why is this guy not counted. :scratchhead:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll bet you're really good with video games too.


----------



## markenki (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks, guys!

The time is in the description below the photo. For sighted it is 20.53s; for blindfolded it is 25.90s. Incidentally, my blindfolded time is better than the previous sighted record (25.94s).

Actually, I'm not a gamer! I wasted too much time in my youth playing Ultima II (anybody remember that?) that I decided I wouldn't play another video game.

Magnus, there are certain rules one needs to follow, and I can't tell from the video whether Keymonk does. I'm curious why Keymonk didn't submit their evidence (or maybe they did?). If I break some of the rules, I can do it sighted in under 10 seconds.

Unfortunately, I can't talk about any of the details or share a video. My employer wouldn't be too happy. :sad0:

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 22, 2013)

Mr.Magnus said:


> [video=youtube;j7MIuZnrJOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j7MIuZnrJOY#![/video] why is this guy not counted. :scratchhead:



because he was swyping not typing.. if you are not familiar with swype , it is a keyboard option on some android phones.. you do not lift your fingers from the keyboard but move them across from /to the letters you want the chip does the rest. if you go back to the video, at one point, you will see 'tracers' that mark the route of his fingers. I accidentally enabled swype once [insert I am dumber than my smartphone icon here]


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 22, 2013)

lol im 25  i do know what swype is. however i didnt know it was against the rules to use it.

If I break some of the rules, I can do it BLINDFOLDED NO HANDED in under 6 seconds. :rofl2: haha just kidding, voice command should do the trick thou  

congratz to the records and tobad we could not see em !


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 22, 2013)

Mr.Magnus said:


> lol im 25  i do know what swype is. however i didnt know it was against the rules to use it.
> 
> If I break some of the rules, I can do it BLINDFOLDED NO HANDED in under 6 seconds. :rofl2: haha just kidding, voice command should do the trick thou
> 
> congratz to the records and tobad we could not see em !


My sons are older than you. And this is my first post from my phone:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 22, 2013)

lowercasebill said:


> My sons are older than you. And this is my first post from my phone:biggrin:




I'm impressed, not bad at all.


----------



## markenki (Jun 22, 2013)

Actually, the previous record was set using Swype: http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20014362-71.html
Here's a video: http://lockerz.com/u/20622716/decalz/6919138/woman_smashes_texting_world_record


----------



## Lefty (Jun 22, 2013)

That's pretty cool, Mark! I always get a kick out of sending things to Microsoft. It just seems different, I guess.

I hardly use my computer. Basically, my entire forum experience is on my phone.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 22, 2013)

Why would your employerbe unhappy about the reccords that you set in your free time? Unless perhaps you work for MS and set it using a droid or ios device....


----------



## schanop (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah Mark. Lord British rocks, right?




markenki said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Actually, I'm not a gamer! I wasted too much time in my youth playing Ultima II (anybody remember that?) that I decided I wouldn't play another video game.


----------

